# Where to buy race fuel in Acworth area?



## a34 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey guys,

I need to buy some 112 octane racing fuel, and I live in Acworth. Where is the closest place to buy it? Name and phone number would be great!!  Thanks!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 24, 2008)

Try Ledfords Automotive just off the square in Marietta...
Located right at the railroad underpass on Hwy 120....He runs
IHRA Pro Modified car, and will know where to get it....


----------



## feathersnantlers (Apr 25, 2008)

*Proboat off of Bells Ferry*

Try ProBoat off of Bells Ferry Rd. Sign says VP Racing fuels.

And not far from Dixie.


----------



## a34 (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks fellas !


----------



## coony (Apr 27, 2008)

road Atlanta,all you want


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 27, 2008)

I used to buy mine in bulk. ( 55 gal. Drum )  Veterians oil co.  Austell ,ga.   770-948-4500  If you are gonna use alot, The best way to buy it.  Works out about half of what any one else is gonna charge you for it per gal.


----------



## centerc (Apr 27, 2008)

bells ferry chevron across from bridgemill 7$ something a gal


----------



## merc123 (Apr 28, 2008)

If you find any, tell me where if you can buy it for $6.50/gal.


----------



## a34 (Apr 28, 2008)

centerc said:


> bells ferry chevron across from bridgemill 7$ something a gal



I called pro boat and they were almost $10/gal, but it is  vp fuels. I'll check the others. Ideally, would like something fairly close to Acworth, but I work in Smyran, Austell might work too. 

Thanks !


----------



## jkdodge (Apr 29, 2008)

try Dixie speedway in woodstock I bet they sell it there.


----------

